# Chatt Katt May Catfishing Tournament



## full throttle (May 21, 2017)

Chatt Katt will have our May Catfish Tournament at Riverbend Boat Ramp on May 27th from 3pm to 11pm eastern time. Everyone is welcome to come out and fish with us.


----------

